# FTP Unable to Get Error



## m4tth3vv (Jul 8, 2009)

During installation after entering in # pkg_add -r bash; pkg_add -r cvsup-without-gui; pkg_add -r nano as root, I receive this error message-



> Error: FTP Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.2-release/Latest/bash.tbz: No address record



and a few other error messages that are pretty much the same.

Thanks and hoping I'm not missing something small and stupid.


----------



## anomie (Jul 8, 2009)

Sounds like a name resolution problem, right? What are the contents of /etc/resolv.conf?


----------

